# Game 15: Nets @ Heat (12/1 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 1, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We again get a team playing on the 2nd night of a back to back. Nets are in Orlando tonight.

No Lopez for the Nets. Doubt Shane plays.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully we come out with a real effort this time, even though Lopez is out. They'll want revenge for embarrassing them last time. They're tied with the second best record in the East (until NY slaughters WAS tonight), and will have a lot more confidence to prove they belong this time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Forgot the Nets were playing Orlando tonight. So NYC teams are still tied going into tomorrow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They didn't have Gerald Wallace last time we played. He makes a big difference for them.

This is a white hot uniform game, btw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

White Hot game, but Ray is wearing a black sleeve. Weird.

Black shoes, too. I'm confused. This won't look good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sucks that Rio forgot how to shoot. Key component to our starting lineup missing there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Were any of those Nets baskets even contested? jeez.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade makes his 1st floater. Hopefully a good sign.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We genuinely suck. What is that shit. Not a great pass from Rio, but Bosh couldn't be bothered to try to catch it.

Oh, kick ball not called.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Were any of those Nets baskets even contested? jeez.


That's what I've been saying. So many uncontested looks at the basket this season.

Yay, Haslem in the game!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

11 points near the end of the quarter. Shane Battier does not mean that much to us.

I remember the days when we started games trying to get Bosh looks. I have no idea what the offensive plan is for this game. Just ugliness.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario has shown up in a big way tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On lighter topics, the black gear with the White Hots is essentially what I'd hoped they'd have done with the all-blacks. Would've looked better with those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD is so ****ing awful


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That would have been a block or at least a contested shot by Wallace instead of a layup if that was Joel instead of Haslem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How did Stackhouse miss that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah if UD is just going to come in and junk everything up on offense, I'd rather see Joel play that role.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-16 after 1

Awful quarter for the Heat


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Yeah if UD is just going to come in and junk everything up on offense, I'd rather see Joel play that role.


But it's not just offense. He's living off reputation on the defensive end. He's as bad on defense as he is on offense (just let that sink in).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what I'm saying. Clearly he doesn't provide anything more offensively anymore, and Joel's D is clearly better.

Wow, Watson just make a junk 3.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did UD just get bullied in the post by Stackhouse?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry Stackhouse turn-around jumpers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good or bad sign that our two best players haven't show up yet. LeBron has been outscored by Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

cant help but laugh whenever I see Avery Johnson on the sideline. He looks like a 12 year old kid in his Sunday best suit :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blatant goaltend.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem only provides a negative contribution. His defense is now fouling.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

My mistake, not a goaltend. Humphries is a nice hustle player.

Shame after Cole forced Deron into an airball UD couldn't get the board then he fouled Humphries.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, no foul there?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Humphries had position and he got a slight push but he totally sold it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and1!

Guy got fouled 5 ****ing times before they called it. Holy shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has that extra gear tonight. And he's making that floater.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding is killing us

Lebrin and1 again


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole is playing some sick defense on Deron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

**** these guys have us scouted so well. Joe Johnson just easily bullying Mike Miller in the post. Earlier you had them taking advantage of Haslem. They know just the players in our team to exploit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just keep on killing us on the glass.

Joel with the J :sheed:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...Stackhouse is killing us.

That last layup by Dwyane was beautiful, but the preceding trap-split was his best since that preseason Detroit game. He looks good tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow Joel blocked that shot into the basket. How much luckier can they get? I swear we get some of the most unlucky junk against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can our D get any more pathetic than this? Wow. Then when we do get stops, we cant grab the rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-50 at the half

Only down 9, but it feels like 20 since we cant get any stops or rebounds when we do get stops.

Wade looks great tonight. Lebron finally got it going in the 2nd quarter. just need Bosh to get it going now.

But its all on the D and rebounding. Nothing new there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Cole stepping it up in light of Wario. Hopefully that wakes up the latter.

We might've gotten a basket on that last play if Bosh kicked it back instead of Euro-stepping. Still not a guard, dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw Mario/Wario/Mario in a 15 seconds span.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ALL NIGHT


Man, we need to kidnap Anderson Varejao or something.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Goddamnit Wade. You just made a three and of course you follow it up with a terrible shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow...so tired of away teams getting the hometown whistle while we get roughed up to no avail here. Doesn't happen every game, but it's enough to be disconcerting.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Also, I'm watching this game on mute while listening to Jace's soundcloud stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cannot put together a stretch of multiple stops in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I've had it with Mario. Get him out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Regular season Rio, you suck. Cole needs to play the rest of the game again.

The good thing about regular season Chalmers is that he'll never earn the contract he wants to that might take him away from us, for better or worse.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey just got home, look like the Heat blow again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Also, I'm watching this game on mute while listening to Jace's soundcloud stuff.


Thanks. As a disclaimer, all that shit's 5+ years old. I'm working on some new material that I'll hopefully record and put up within the next couple months.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When Chalmers was out with the hammy, we kept hearing about how great he was shooting in practice. **** practice.

Bosh's first mid-range take tonight. Nothing but net.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the best Wade has looked all year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another floater for Wade. He's been awful with it for a long while and now cant miss it

Wade again!

Tie game


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like I'm saving the day guys, you're welcome. lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine if this Wade showed up, like, 80% of the time.

We made a run with Cole on the bench!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Imagine if this Wade showed up, like, 80% of the time.


Just need Barkley to talk about him after every bad game he has.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ

12-2 run


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Thanks. As a disclaimer, all that shit's 5+ years old. I'm working on some new material that I'll hopefully record and put up within the next couple months.


I really liked the first song "Prelude to a Ghost." I'm not a musician or great at making comparisons but it makes me think of stuff like Muse/Tool/Led Zeppelin. Sounds good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They startled the sleeping giant. Heat smashing face now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They gotta tackle Lebron for a foul to be called for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These refs refuse to acknowledge fouls against LeBron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That Lebron pass oh my god


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh my god these refs are ****ing terrible. Jesus Christ how do you bail the guy out on a junk shot like that?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Late call for DWill there.

With all of this energy already, this is setting up to be mayhem in the fourth.



Adam said:


> I really liked the first song "Prelude to a Ghost." I'm not a musician or great at making comparisons but it makes me think of stuff like Muse/Tool/Led Zeppelin. Sounds good.


Spot on, not huge on Muse (loved Absolution when it came out, though), but I love the band they emulate: Radiohead. Tool is another in my top 3, and I love Zep, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Cole had two great chances to extend this lead.

82-78 after 3

Nice comeback by the Heat. Cannot fall asleep now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy preseason shooting aside, Cole is so much better off-the-dribble than spotting up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Cole had two great chances to extend this lead.
> 
> 82-78 after 3
> 
> Nice comeback by the Heat. Cannot fall asleep now.


This LeBron/Wade-less stretch will be tough. Gonna need Bosh to wake up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole just got bailed out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dial-A-Scrub calling CJ Watson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coem on Bosh. Gotta go up stronger for that rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole in transition cracks me up :laugh:

That was the longest Euro-esque-step I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole just got bailed out for a 2nd time.

Think someone on the Nets just got a T as well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah we need more from Bosh right now. Would like to see some pick-and-rolls with he and Ray. Ray is feeling his mid-range right now, and that could get him some looks, and we know if he's covered well he's great at getting the ball to the roll man.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Humphries flopping all over the place is getting them some extra possessions.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That could've been a really nifty pass from Bosh but he has to know Haslem is going to pretend he doesn't see it cuz he wants no part of shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Humphries flopping all over the place is getting them some extra possessions.


Between him, Williams and Wallace, they have flopped a ton tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missing ton of chances to pull away.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense has been real encouraging this half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad shot Wade. You had nothing. Let LeBron touch it. No need to force that shit with time on the clock.

And Bosh, uck. Not even close on that wide-open look from mid-range. He just has games where his talent escapes him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cole seems to have Williams completely confused. He's resigned himself to throwing up 25 footers simply to get attempts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like Miller has taken Battier's spot after Rashard's placeholder starts. Ray should come back in in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's clearly in opponent's scouting reports to take mad threes. Brooklyn has at least 25 tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Damn Deron. He's getting embarrassed now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray2WADE alley oop

Sweet


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WADEEEE


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

We are seriously missing Brook Lopez right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blatant charge. GTFOH REFS.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with another floater

Hope this game is a turning point when it comes to that shot for him


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is jumping like at no point of the season right now. He needs to eat what he ate today every game day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Nets with just 3 points in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kidd said:


> We are seriously missing Brook Lopez right now.


Yeah, they just have no one to throw it to the post and slow things down for them right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is an interesting new wrinkle having Bosh sit until under 3 minutes left. By "interesting" I mean "PLEASE GOD NO MORE HASLEM," of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Allen just swished a corner 3 and some courtside hottie just got up and shook her ass. Best sequence of the game.

I feel like Haslem has 1,214 fouls tonight.

Man, I wish Blatche chose us. I had a feeling he'd play well. He'd be nice off our bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Rick Majerus passed away? Hadnt heard that.

RIP


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did Brooklyn decide they needed to foul there?

LeBron's 20-point-game streak might end tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was amazing tonight. Pretty much kept us in the game early on and kept it up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole finally hits a 3.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, Rick Majerus passed away? Hadnt heard that.
> 
> RIP


I read it on Twitter earlier, wasn't sure how long ago it was announced.

And LeBron's streak ends. We'll take the W.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Why did Brooklyn decide they needed to foul there?
> 
> LeBron's 20-point-game streak might end tonight.


He's got 21 tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 102-89

102 points on 51% shooting. Like clockwork.

Good to see you back, Wade.

Wade was also at the critical mass bike ride. That's makes 3 we know of (Wade, Lebron and Mario).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh wait, he did get over 20.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well that was an enjoyable shortened game for me. 8-0 at home wooo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 102-89
> 
> 102 points on 51% shooting. Like clockwork.
> 
> Good to see you back, Wade.


86 points after that 16 point first quarter. Now Dwyane needs to keep this going. Frustrating that he seems to go 1-up, 1-down these past couple of seasons.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice win. Game was a lot easier than I thought it would be.

I miss Battier. He has been playing so well since the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> In the second half: Brooklyn Nets 30, Wade+LeBron, 29.


Finally showed Heat type D. Its been too long.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see us care about a game before the final 4 minutes of the fourth (We cared in the 3rd!), but we still gave them ample opportunities to come back when we could've closed the door halfway through the fourth. As Kidd stated, they missed Lopez down the stretch. Maybe we'll see them at full-strength in Brooklyn later this season. With that said, I think they missed Wallace way less when we beat them the first time. Even he can't defend LeBron, though his hustle plays are big.

OT: Crazy finish in Cleveland!

OK, the shot by Batum barely doesn't count. OT!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole's D is so good. It'll keep him in the league, because unlike P-Bev, he can do stuff on offense.

He and Bosh were blowing up D-Will's PnR attempts in the second half.

Vintage stats from Wade: 34/7 assists. Love him so much more when he's setting guys up. He's tougher to guard when he does that too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This was Cole's best regular season game in a long ass time.

Overall, he's been great on D. Jennings, Deron, Ty Lawson, etc. He's come in and more than held his own.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This was Cole's best regular season game in a long ass time.
> 
> Overall, he's been great on D. Jennings, Deron, Ty Lawson, etc. He's come in and more than held his own.


So underrated for our defense. As I've said ad nauseum, the main hole in our D has been guards getting into the lane as Chalmers and Ray play statue. Ray we can live with, because of his offense. Can't have two guys doing that, though, especially when one is going all-Wario, which is why Cole will see more minutes than Rio until the latter decides to move his feet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT - HOLY SHIT. What a shot by Batum!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah that was nutty! Nothing but net, too. Kid's got ice.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*MiamiHEAT*  .@*DwyaneWade*: This early in the season, this has been the best win for our team. *A complete effort from beginning to end. *


:cosby:

OT: I know I've brought this up before, but it still racks my brains that out of Wade, LeBron, Bosh, Ray, etc., the Heat-wife/GF (I know he's not on the team anymore) I find to be the hottest is Juwan's:










The man did good for himself. Don't understand why he can't just walk away from the game gracefully when he has this to come home to.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*ByTimReynolds*  Gerald Wallace postgame said Nets "are just as good" as Miami, adding "We should have won."


:hova::dwill: bama: :stephena2: :gay: :therock:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

^ :laugh:

Dare them to make the playoffs and prove it.

Somebody tell Wallace the Heat are coasting and haven't even turned on the D yet.

I can't say I blame the Heat, it's important to win games, but we wanna be fresh for another deep post season run. Yes, I know that's a ways away, but the point still stands. This isn't close to the Heat's A game.

On the flip side, everybody plays their asses off against us. They want to defeat the champs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Spo is still in experimentation-mode with the rotation. For us to reach our A game, UD needs to be in a suit. That'll happen eventually if Spo let's go of his crush and UD doesn't suddenly dial it back 2 years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Mario Chalmers ‏@mchalmers15
> I will bounce back from these struggles. In the time of adversity i gotta preform so watch me get back to being me on the court Love my team


At least he knows it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Micky should put up signs everywhere that say "2013 Playoffs." Then Mario might overcome Wario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only matter of time until Lebron is screaming at him again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With this 34pt game and Chris' 7pt game, Wade is now 2nd in PPG on the team. He is also now up to 49% shooting.


Shows how early in the season it is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In a vacuum, this might be my favorite Wade play of the season:






The split, the explosion, the side-step, the effortless finish with smooth touch; mirror image of what we've seen from him lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vintage D-Wade there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that was turn back the clock stuff right there. Beautiful.

Would love to see more of that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------

